# Ever lose a game?



## Stevey Queen (Jan 10, 2014)

I recently discovered my copy of Mario and Luigi Parters in Time has gone missing and I'm just miserable. It's all my sister's fault. She steals my games and doesn't return them and leaves them lying around so they can vanish.

In the past, pokemon pearl went missing for months on end and then I found it in a pencil case. And then it went missing again lol. I also lost phantom hourglass for a couple years and I thought it was at my grandmother's house. But it was in my sister's room.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 10, 2014)

I lost a sonic game, a hello kitty game, and a m&m game

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and a guitar hero game


----------



## chillv (Jan 11, 2014)

I lost my Wild World and Pilotwings Resort, and found them under the basement couch.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 11, 2014)

The only game I have ever lost out of my huge collection is Mario Kart 7.
But I managed to find another copy on eBay.co.uk for ?12.80 delivered.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2014)

I lost My Sims Kingdom 5 years ago and found it last month, in my sofa. It was my favourite game when I was younger and I can't believe the graphics are so bad! I'm still relieved I found it. We found my Mum's wedding ring down the side of the same sofa after she lost it three years ago. My Dad had to get her another one.


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

I lost my first copy of AA: Justice for All when I was like 13 and didn't understand how to play it. Had to go to 4 gamestops to get another copy when I got into it.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

I lost my Pokemon Crystal game. Last time I remember playing it was at a restaurant called The Varsity a few years back, and I haven't seen it since, and I know I took it home with me.

I also lost my Pokemon Diamond game that I had Jirachi on


----------



## Stacie (Jan 12, 2014)

I lost my Pokemon Black game... I think I either lost it when we moved or my brother's friend has it.  I remember he was playing it one time and HIS Pokemon Diamond game is in my Black case; but he says he doesn't have it.


----------



## kerri (Jan 12, 2014)

I have no idea where my Golden Sun game for the GBA is. I loved that game. Maybe I should just find a ROM for it.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 12, 2014)

Rythm Parasise :,( and Pokemon Black 2.

The bad thing was I was more torn up about Rythm Paradise :/


----------



## Orange (Jan 12, 2014)

I remember my Pok?mon Sapphire being lost for about a year or two. It turned out to be somewhere under my pile of Pok?mon cards. I was pretty happy when I got it back, because it was my absolute favourite Pok?mon game.

I'm still looking for my Super Smash Bros. Melee manual, I'm pretty sure it must be somewhere in my room...


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 12, 2014)

I lost Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns, Pokemon Diamond, and some other games that I can't remember because I lost them for so long.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 12, 2014)

I lost my Nintendog's + Cats game for about 6 months? , It was under the TV unit


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2014)

Personally haven't lost a game (at least not for long), but my brother has lost my copy of Pokemon Trozei and we found it years later.


----------



## Jellieyz (Jan 13, 2014)

I lost Dream Drop Distance. ;_;

Have no idea where it is.


----------



## harime (Jan 13, 2014)

I lost my Nintendogs + Cats 3DS. I got so depressed because I got everything on that file D:


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've rarely never lose a game but I did lose my copy of Sonic and Sega's All Star Racing before. But I've found it on a case from a game I had. Then I lost my New Super Mario Bros. 2 at the park. While I was looking and finding it at where I've sat there was nothing there but a friend came over to me and he was to give me this game which he found it on the floor and the game was New Super Mario Bros. 2. I guess that were the games I've lost, then I've found them. But there were others too.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 14, 2014)

I lost Pokemon Gold and Crystal about 10 years ago ~ a year ish after Crystal released. They completely vanished at the same time which greatly upset me back then. We moved house a couple of years after that and I lived the entire 8 years in that house without them. Then my parents moved while I was abroad end of 2012 and they packed up all my stuff and when I returned and started unpacking my new room Pokemon Gold was loose in a random box of stuff that came from my room after not seeing it for over 10 years and never having seen it in that house. O: Over this xmas I replaced the battery in it and have been playing it again. =D

Another time I put all my DS games in a little wallet before visiting family for a week, only to leave the house without that wallet. When I got home I couldn't find it when, so far as I was concerned, it should have just been on a side in the house. About 3 months later it turned up underneath my mattress while I was looking for something else.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 14, 2014)

I lost mario karts wii and Jillian Michael's fitness ultimatum 2010 also for wii. I have no idea where they went and they have been missing for a long time. I was really upset about mario karts, but I'm over it now that I have mario kart7. I never did play the Jillian game.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

I lost Mario Party DS and Littlest Petshop Garden. I haven't seen either of them in a very long time.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

I lost a TON of my DS and 3DS games last March and they're still lost.  Some of them were:
Pok?mon Black 2
Chibi-Robo: Park Patrol
Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy
LoZ: OoO 3D
LoZ: PH and maybe ST

There were maybe 20 or 30 in that case, but these were the ones I remembered the most. I went to Gamestop and purchased Theatrhythm again since that was my favorite of them.  And I just started Black 2 so there weren't any super important Pok?mon on it.


----------



## Niko (Jan 15, 2014)

I lost a bunch of 360 games once. Think my nephew didn't realize I still play a lot of my games... Confronted him about it and he SWORE he didn't touch it. So, placing some blacklight reactive paint on my games and doorknobs to my room, I waited. And I know he doesn't shower SO the likelihood of his hands being clean was minimal. MORE of my stuff went missing and again, swore he didn't. Turned off the light and shone a blacklight on him and he started freaking out when he lit up like a Christmas tree... xD


----------



## puppy (Jan 15, 2014)

i lost my kingdom hearts: dream drop distance last year while i was at my grandma's house.
im almost positive my uncle sold it or something because he's taken my things before and it really pisses me off
i was on like the 3rd trio of worlds and i had to play through all that again when i bought a second copy


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 15, 2014)

nope. i keep all my games safe on my desk


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2014)

I lost my Wild World years ago and it turned out my Dog was chewing on it and I found it in our garden a day later.

It still worked and none of my progress was lost!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 15, 2014)

I found out my sister let her middle school friend "borrow" my partners in time game without even asking. I don't know if I'm ever gonna see it again.

And I still don't know where my Twilight Princess case is and I want it :'c


----------



## puppy (Jan 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I lost my Wild World years ago and it turned out my Dog was chewing on it and I found it in our garden a day later.
> 
> It still worked and none of my progress was lost!


ive lost 2 games to dogs haha


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

I store all my games in the same place so that I'll never lose them. When I was younger my brother used to be the one who'd lose them (and he only lost the ones we had joint ownership of, typical!).  I did lose one of my games once, but it was because it was in Japanese and I lost interest in playing it when I couldn't read most of the Kanji.


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 17, 2014)

Pokemon Y! havent found it lost it when i finished the game >,<


----------



## Bravedart (Jan 17, 2014)

I lost Bratz forever diamondz at a hotel and my dog chewed up little petshop garden. I wasn't too bummed about littlest petshop but the bratz game was my first video game...


----------



## goodra (Jan 17, 2014)

i had all of my game catridges (a little more than 20) in a small box that got stolen some years ago. i was left with 3 games, and i haven't bothered trying to replace them since thats.... a lot of money........

as for losing them myself, my heart gold got lost some time ago and i found it in its box, but after that i lost it again somehow and it has been missing for months. i have no idea where it is


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't find my City Folk game.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 17, 2014)

I lost my GC version of Animal Crossing many years ago and was so devastated I didn't revisit the series until New Leaf.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 17, 2014)

i lost my ww game o-o


----------



## PepperStick (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't find Soul Calibur 2. ;3;


----------



## Lamorna (Jan 19, 2014)

I lost Harvest Moon- Island of happiness... I was just about to beat the game. Then I went to the laundromat and lost it there. My soul is crushed, and the game case just stares at me.


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

I lost Hey You Pikachu somewhere a long time ago. :x I think I lost it when I moved to a different state.


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

I lost a game for 4 YEARS. THEN IT TURNS UP INSIDE SOME OF MY MOM'S OLD FILES.


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2014)

I lost my copy of Pokemon Black, which was also in my Action Replay. XD Moral of the story: Don't cheat, kids. You'll just get burned even worse.


----------



## salarian (Jan 23, 2014)

I used to lose games all the time(DS and GB)! Now, I know enough to keep my games in a case. I wish I was more careful with my games in the past. Pethaps I would still have my Leaf Green cartridge ; w ;


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

(I already mentioned two games that I lost and never found.)
Several times, I have lost Pokemon and Kirby games and I would be upset until I finally found them. One time I lost Super Scribblenauts and I was really upset, but I found that too. I guess I'm lucky that I always found the Pokemon and Kirby games when I lost them.


----------



## Luxy (Jan 23, 2014)

I lost my 'Super Mario Bros. 64' for the DS. I loved it so much I had to buy another.


----------



## Micah (Jan 23, 2014)

Brain Age is the only game I've ever lost. I'm still not convinced somebody didn't steal it.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 26, 2014)

I have games I've misplaced, but they always turn up. My game case(had 11 games in it) got stolen while over my sisters house. Only reason I got it back was because of karma. I couldn't find my game case and I thought I misplaced it. The person who had taken the game case got arrested for other reasons and she kept getting phone calls about 3ds games for sale. We kinda put two and two together. Luckily he hadn't sold them yet. The worst part? I think he was selling the case as a whole dirt cheap with a false sob story about giving his "kids" a good Christmas.

I say its karma because I never take things that aren't mine to begin with.


----------



## cyclone993 (Jan 26, 2014)

Probably lost every game at LEAST once. I get really upset when I do too.


----------



## Puddle (Jan 26, 2014)

I lost Wild World once. I bought a new copy and five years later I found my original under my radiator. Neat world.


----------



## Bui (Jan 27, 2014)

I've lost a lot of games over the years. Most of the games that I lost were Pok?mon games, but thankfully I've found most of those. I've bought replacements for the games that I never found, and found a couple of those games as soon as I got the replacements.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2014)

I lost my Wild World cartilage and found it in a pencil case as well!! It was so random. I lose hard copies easily which is why I got a digital version of ACNL this time... I hope it doesn't die on me.


----------

